# Help identify my pygos



## dealtph (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi I used to think that I have 4 RBPs but after reading some articles about my beloved pets, I now doubt if they are all Pygocentrus nattereri. I attached 2 images here. I think the first one is a cariba, the second is Pygocentrus nattereri. Please confirm if I'm right. Thanks!


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

dont see the typical black spot that caribe have they look like reds to me dude


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

They both look like nattereri to me...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

_P. nattereri_

one thing that stands out from a _P. cariba_ is the humeral spot behind there gills

from the pictures you have some reds


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Both RBP without a doubt


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

all of them are right! 
you got RBP's.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to ID Forum.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

can u get pics with better lighting? Maybe you have a caribe but because your lighting is poor, it may screw the humeral spot.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

P. nattereri

_ID Complete_








srry Frank


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

i agree they look to be RBP's, dont the humeral spot on Caribes fade as they get older?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i say rbp but you need better lighting
the simpleist way to tell is check their eyes. (other then humeral spots,but they can majorly fade due to nutrition)
rbp have red eyes while caribe have black


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm surprised this tread is still going on. P. nattereri. ID complete.


----------



## dealtph (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> I'm surprised this tread is still going on. P. nattereri. ID complete.


----------

